# 29 vert arboreal viv construction



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

I though I'd share the construction of my next viv with everyone. I want to house a group of intermedius and I want to put emphasis on an arboreal theme -lots of places to climb with several elevated territories.

After a bunch of research, Ive decided to go with a remote humidifier run on a timer and I'll do misting by hand. 

Here's the progress so far:

Ultrasonic humidifier, modified to output into 1/2" vinyl hose (big thanks to ChrisK's for his DIY humidifier thread)










I think i'm going to put a bulkhead in the side of the tank, so I can easily detach the hose if needed











I went with exoterra's 18" CFL fixture. The inexpensiveness of the fixture and replacement bulbs sold me on it










Running two GE twist-CF 26w 6500K bulbs.










Heres the 29 after scraping about a quarter pound of calcium carbonate off the glass, courtesy of the reef that the tank used to contain










I'm going to great stuff (and maybe do the rock wall thing) on the areas that the cork bark doesn't cover.


----------



## Garuda (Feb 15, 2008)

Capitale, Here's how I connected the hose to my tank. I drilled through the plastic ExoTerra canopy (in back) then used an L-connection on the inside to direct the mist down into the tank (and not onto the light). No drilling into the glass and hidden in back of the tank.

Connection in back of Light:









L-Connector inside directing mist downwards:









You can just see the tube in the upper center if you crouch down a bit:


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

haha that took me back for a second, i was looking at the first humdifier pic thinking "what is my humidifier doing on a wood floor?". that's a great idea about the bulkhead for the hose


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

garuda that's a cool idea too, is there any type of lid or screen under the light canopy?


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Garuda said:


> Capitale, Here's how I connected the hose to my tank. I drilled through the plastic ExoTerra canopy (in back) then used an L-connection on the inside to direct the mist down into the tank (and not onto the light). No drilling into the glass and hidden in back of the tank.


Thanks Garuda, thats a good idea. Unfortunately I'm using a fish tank as a vert, so the top (normally the side of the fish tank) is glass. I really like your design though, you can barely see the fogger nozzle -I'm aiming for that too. 

ChrisK -I kinda stole your design  I think it's pretty much the exact same parts that you used in your thread. It works very, very well and its inexpensive to boot. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah once it's put together it's pretty foolproof, so did you ask for those specific parts or did you bring it in to them and they suggested them?


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah once it's put together it's pretty foolproof, so did you ask for those specific parts or did you bring it in to them and they suggested them?


Actually I just went to hardware store and starting piecing stuff together. It didn't take long to realize that the same parts you used were the simplest and best way to go. Ive spent several hours in the plumbing aisle when I was putting my reef together, so I was already familiar with their plumbing section.


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

I started working on my fan setup for the viv today. I scored an old universal AC adapter that puts out 300mA at 4.5, 6, 7.5 or 9V so I can drive my fan at a few different speeds if needed. 










I also got two PC fans from some old computers. I spliced some wires and hooked one up to make sure it works -it did. I put a screen guard over the front of the fan.











I'm still trying to figure out how to mount to fan... I want to mount it to the top-center of the glass top, but I need it to be accessible/removable and guarded from the frogs.


Any ideas on the best way to mount a PC fan to glass???


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

For the fans, without drilling the glass, you could make a slot for them out of glass/ plexi or you could try suction cups. Some heavy duty velcro might also work


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

capitale said:


> I started working on my fan setup for the viv today. I scored an old universal AC adapter that puts out 300mA at 4.5, 6, 7.5 or 9V so I can drive my fan at a few different speeds if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

jausi said:


> HI there , where did you got that universal ac adaptor???, I ave 6 cpu fans and I trying to use two of those for my VIV but I didn't know how to swich them to a regular out let, thank's for the idea


I found the AC adapter at my Dad's house, but you should be able to find them at radioshack or even walmart. 

Just make sure the adapter's output current is enough for the number of fans you want to run.


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Just to ask...
Wont you have some issues with humidity
inside your lighting ? I have read on here that
you need to keep like a piece of glass or acrylic
to keep moisture out of the lighting parts..

Just putting it out there as a just in case 
Looks awesome though !

regards,
Justin


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm using a fish tank turned on its side ('vert' setup), so the top of the viv is actually the former side of the fish tank. What was the 'top' of the fish tank will be covered with a hinged door and be the front of the viv. 

So, the lighting hood is isolated from the humidity.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I just bought the exact same humidifier on eBay and it's on its way here. Can you tell me exactly what size that fitting is? so i dont have to take the whole thing with me to the hardware store ahaha!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

there are 2 pieces, one fits into the output of the humidifier and one is like a little nozzle (silicone them to each other). it looks like the part he got to fit into the output is bigger than mine because mine sinks down into the hole and his sticks up out of it, so multiple sizes could work - you might as well bring it in there just to see which fits best


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

Most cpu fans are 12volts, and a 12v adapter at radioshack is about $25, I picked up four 12 ac/dc adapters at a thrift store for $1.95 each. They all range in there mA but they are all 12v.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

So did you put that bulkhead on there for the tube? I might just steal an idea right back from ya


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Most cpu fans are 12volts, and a 12v adapter at radioshack is about $25, I picked up four 12 ac/dc adapters at a thrift store for $1.95 each. They all range in there mA but they are all 12v.


When to radio shack lasy sunday the guy told me they did'n have any ac adpaters for my fans, any ideas where can I get one????


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Walmart

Walmart.com: Jensen 300mAh Universal AC Adapter: Computers


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

NIce!!!!!!!!!
I 'll try to go this weekend!!!, but another question ,hen i ask forthe ac adapter the guy in radio shack sd that the fans were 12v ac and they only had 12v dc, can some tell what is the difference and if this ac adapter will work??

Walmart.com: Jensen 300mAh Universal AC Adapter: Computers \


Thanks for the link *tommy24*


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Computer fans are DC. They are rated for 12 volts. The power adapter has a switch on it to vary the voltage from 3 volts up to 12 volts. This way you can change the speed of the fan which is useful. 

Check this out. Good info from o board member that knows his stuff!

DIY Vivs.com


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks sweet so far! Keep it up.


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> So did you put that bulkhead on there for the tube? I might just steal an idea right back from ya


I haven't started the door construction yet, but I'm still planning on using a bulkhead. I'll keep you posted.



jausi said:


> NIce!!!!!!!!!
> I 'll try to go this weekend!!!, but another question ,hen i ask forthe ac adapter the guy in radio shack sd that the fans were 12v ac and they only had 12v dc, can some tell what is the difference and if this ac adapter will work??
> 
> Walmart.com: Jensen 300mAh Universal AC Adapter: Computers \
> ...


Just make sure that if your wiring multiple fans, you wire them in parallel (all fans wired directly to adapter, not daisy chained) and the output amperage of the adapters is larger than the sum of all the fans input amperage. So, that adapter will run 2 pc fans just fine as long as the fans are less than 150mA each and you wire them in parallel. 


update: 
I collected some nice wood for the viv a few days ago. I found some downed old growth pieces of live oak courtesy of the South Carolina backcountry. -Really nice looking pieces that should last nearly forever in the viv. I'll post some pictures when I get home.

Also, I got some handi-foam and hinges from joshsfrogs, construction will resume this weekend.


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Heres the wood that will go in the viv, I still need to cut it to size and sterilize.


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

I cut the wood today, now I need settle on a hardscape... I have trouble making my mind up when it comes to this kind of stuff. Some feedback on the design would be much appreciated.

The quality of the wood was impressive and surprising, this stuff has been down for at least 2 years and it's still rock solid. It smelled really nice when I cut it too









front









side


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, the wood looks great!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like it! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

When I went to Radio Shack to get fans for my vivs they told me that there are 2 types of fans that you can buy. One has to have the AC adapter and one doesn't. I bought the one that doesn't and wired it directly to a plug with a switch in the line, which is what they suggested. I have used them this way for years and never had any issues. It was a lot cheaper than buying an adapter. Here is a pic of one of the fans and the cord switch:


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Jerm said:


> When I went to Radio Shack to get fans for my vivs they told me that there are 2 types of fans that you can buy. One has to have the AC adapter and one doesn't. I bought the one that doesn't and wired it directly to a plug with a switch in the line, which is what they suggested. I have used them this way for years and never had any issues. It was a lot cheaper than buying an adapter. Here is a pic of one of the fans and the cord switch:


The fan in your pic is 20W, that sounds like a pretty big fan for a viv, I prefer just enough air circulation to prevent stagnation. The pc fans that I have run on about 1.8W.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

capitale said:


> The fan in your pic is 20W, that sounds like a pretty big fan for a viv, I prefer just enough air circulation to prevent stagnation. The pc fans that I have run on about 1.8W.


Ahh, Yeah this fan is moving air away from a group of vivs. If is is just for one viv it would be too large. I have around 13 vivs right now along with a few screen chameleon enclosures that needed some circulation. I've been using these on my chameleon enclosures for the last 5 years or so but they need more circulation than darts.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job on your tank!




jausi said:


> When to radio shack lasy sunday the guy told me they did'n have any ac adpaters for my fans, any ideas where can I get one????



The particular Radio Shack employees at that store may not know they carry it, but there should be an adapter to fit your needs. HD also carries a decent one, but I prefer the Radio Shack adapter after trying both. One reason an employee might not know if they have an adapter for your fan is that the adapters aren't made to be connected to the fans, they are made for things like discmans and small electonics - the connector at the end of the adapter must be cut off and the bare cut end needs to be connected to the bare wire lead of the fan by hand, a connector made for connecting small wires makes this task much easier.

Here's a pic so you'll know what to look for:








The fan in the pic is 25mm (1"), but I only use those for smaller tanks, I'm using one or two 40mm 12V fans for larger tanks. The nice part about the adjustable adapters is that you can vary the speed of the fan, as has been mentioned. Also, in this pic there is heat shrink-wrap around the connectors, but I've decided that isn't necessary, as the connectors I use make a waterproof connection.

Here's another idea for those setting up fans atm, I spoke with an electrician when I set up my first fan and he recommended telephone connectors (the kind used by the phone companies), which are super easy to use and make a waterproof connection. I can report that I have never had a problem in over a year, my first fan still runs as do all the others I have set up. 

These connectors are filled with silicone gel (which is what makes the connection water proof) and they can be purchased cheaply at HD:








All you have to do is place the corrosponding ends of wire in two of these connectors, then press the yellow 'button' in with pliers, which presses a piece of metal inside the connector onto the two bare wires, making the connection and holding them in place. 

BTW, I have found some super cheap deals for fans of all sizes on ebay, often there is no shipping fee. 

Mike


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Great post roxrgneiss. I'm gonna pick up some of those waterproof telephone connectors, I really like that idea.

I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to mount my fan to the top of my tank... any advice in that regard would be excellent.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

capitale said:


> Great post roxrgneiss. I'm gonna pick up some of those waterproof telephone connectors, I really like that idea.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to mount my fan to the top of my tank... any advice in that regard would be excellent.


Well, I'll take a stab at it. I've done this with suction cups that I first predrilled through the thick nub with the smallest bit I have, then inserted malleable yet rigid wire that hooked around the suction cup, the other end of the wire was hooked and clamped to one of the holes in the fan frame. I hope that makes sense. The wire I like to use is the thinnest kind that is used in the wire basket hangers to make hanging baskets for plants. The wire is also useful for mounting plants into cork and foam if you bend it into a U shape.

I've also done something similar by hooking some wire into the screen top of a zoo med, so the fan dangles.

I think perhaps the best solution is a piece of plastic or acrylic siliconed to the top of the tank (if you're mounting it internally) with a predrilled hole to secure the fan with wire. That is easy and long lasting, but you can't move it around in the future, as you can with the suction cup method.

There are also ways to make kind of a recirculating exhaust system that is external using PVC. However, this involves drilling the glass top and/or back. I have always mounted fans internally because I don't want to drill glass anymore than I have to and I don't mind seeing the fan hanging down and inch or so. Plus no cavitation noise.

Anyway, just some ideas. Best of luck.

Mike


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> Well, I'll take a stab at it. I've done this with suction cups that I first predrilled through the thick nub with the smallest bit I have, then inserted malleable yet rigid wire that hooked around the suction cup, the other end of the wire was hooked and clamped to one of the holes in the fan frame. I hope that makes sense. The wire I like to use is the thinnest kind that is used in the wire basket hangers to make hanging baskets for plants. The wire is also useful for mounting plants into cork and foam if you bend it into a U shape.
> 
> I've also done something similar by hooking some wire into the screen top of a zoo med, so the fan dangles.
> 
> ...


I want to mount the fan internally as well (for the same reasons you mentioned). The suction cup idea is good, but I don't have a lot of faith that they will hold in the long term. I want to mount the fan to an adjustable ball and socket type joint so I can aim it (similar to tunze/koralia powerheads).

Do you use a guard on your fans to protect the frogs, or is that a non-issue when the fan is mounted on the top?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

capitale said:


> I want to mount the fan internally as well (for the same reasons you mentioned). The suction cup idea is good, but I don't have a lot of faith that they will hold in the long term. I want to mount the fan to an adjustable ball and socket type joint so I can aim it (similar to tunze/koralia powerheads).
> 
> Do you use a guard on your fans to protect the frogs, or is that a non-issue when the fan is mounted on the top?


I have two suction cups holding one fan in place that are still functional after more than a year, though I have knocked one loose a couple times in the past. If you want permanent, I think siliconing a ball and socket arrangement to the top is a good idea. 

I have always made a guard for fans that go in tanks with frogs, mostly for piece of mind. I think I saw some mesh on one of your fans, which looks like a fine way to achieve a guard.

Mike


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> I have two suction cups holding one fan in place that are still functional after more than a year, though I have knocked one loose a couple times in the past. If you want permanent, I think siliconing a ball and socket arrangement to the top is a good idea.
> 
> I have always made a guard for fans that go in tanks with frogs, mostly for piece of mind. I think I saw some mesh on one of your fans, which looks like a fine way to achieve a guard.
> 
> Mike


My only gripe with using screen guards on the fan is that it significantly reduces the fan's air flow (especially the screen on the intake side). I'd like to run the fans without a guard in a place where the frogs can't reach, but I don't know if there is such a place in the viv. I'm gonna head to Lowe's tonight and see if I can figure something out.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

capitale said:


> My only gripe with using screen guards on the fan is that it significantly reduces the fan's air flow (especially the screen on the intake side).


My solution to this was to use some hardware cloth (metal wire mesh w/ 1/4" square holes) in the construction of a guard. The only problem is that the larger holes would accommodate a leg, so the guard had to be assembled such that the hardware cloth on either end was a reasonable distance from the fan. I solved this once by making a 'cage' out of wire hangers and another time I used an acrylic rectangle that Lee (Bellerophon) was nice enough to put together with some excess had. I can post pics of these, if that would help.

But again, I only do it for piece of mind - I have never seen a frog cling to the ceiling of a tank, but it could be possible for a very enterprising individual to use the adapter cord to get to the fan... slim possibility as it is. I doubt a tinct could do this easily though.

Mike


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

roxrgneiss-where did you get that awesome 1"fan?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

frogparty said:


> roxrgneiss-where did you get that awesome 1"fan?


Well, I originally got some from on online store, but I have since found much better deals on ebay. I just looked - if you search 25mm fan on ebay, you will see a number of options; one was offering them for 4.99 plus 1.85 for shipping. I use these smaller fans, 25mm 5V, for tanks less than 30gal and 40mm 12V for larger tanks. Also, it is easier to hook up a fan that only has two wires as opposed to three, in which case one would not be used since the adapter has only two wires. In my experience, it shouldn't cost more than $30, often less, to set up a fan.

Mike


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> My solution to this was to use some hardware cloth (metal wire mesh w/ 1/4" square holes) in the construction of a guard. The only problem is that the larger holes would accommodate a leg, so the guard had to be assembled such that the hardware cloth on either end was a reasonable distance from the fan. I solved this once by making a 'cage' out of wire hangers and another time I used an acrylic rectangle that Lee (Bellerophon) was nice enough to put together with some excess had. I can post pics of these, if that would help.
> 
> But again, I only do it for piece of mind - I have never seen a frog cling to the ceiling of a tank, but it could be possible for a very enterprising individual to use the adapter cord to get to the fan... slim possibility as it is. I doubt a tinct could do this easily though.
> 
> Mike


I'm thinking about making something similar, if you could post a picture that would be great


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

I went out and got a rack today. I'm going to put the new 29, a 10gal vert viv, 10gal newt tank and a 20gal long (future project) on the rack. For less than 50 bucks, I'm pretty happy with it.

here it is











I'll be able to move most of this stuff to the rack. It's a bit of a mess...











It was a PITA to put together


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

capitale said:


> I'm thinking about making something similar, if you could post a picture that would be great


These may not look like much, but they get the job done. For air movement/recirculation, I don't think there's a more direct approach. 




















For this one, I used fishing line to stitch the mesh and hardware cloth together:









I'm sure there must be 100 ways to do this and my methods are by no means the most attractive, but these were made fast and easily.

Good Luck. 

Mike


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks roxrgneiss, I think I'm going to make something that uses a bit of both designs. I'll post some pics when I finish. The feedback is much appreciated


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

I had to cut a piece of my wood today and the fragrance/color of the wood got me thinking... I was assuming it was live oak based on where I found it and the old growth look, but this wood is red and really fragrant (see pics on prev page). 

Ive read that cedar and other pine species are toxic to herps, so I decided to do some research before permanently fixing this wood in the viv. Based on pictures and what I read, I have a feeling it's Eastern Juniper aka Red Cedar... crap. Well, as it turns out, its not actually a cedar at all (totally different family -Junipers are in the cypress family). I'm still a bit uneasy with this wood though.

If anyone knows specifically which woods are toxic to amphibians, I could really use your advice.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> These may not look like much, but they get the job done. For air movement/recirculation, I don't think there's a more direct approach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI there great job!!!!!!!!!!1

question I tought the fans were going out side of the tank??


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

So.. the pieces of driftwood I was going to use turned out to be _Juniperus virginiana_, which is red cedar and which isn't frog-safe. I had high hopes for that wood, so I'm bummed about that. 

I ordered some Malaysian driftwood today, so I'll resume construction when that gets here. Construction is going way slower than I thought it was since I don't have a lot of free time (this semester of school is going to be extremely demanding and difficult).


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

Question!
say im building a plywood viv...
say im going to top it with plexi glass...
can i mount 2 of those small 1 inch fans in the top plexi glass?
1 pulling air out of the viv, 1 pulling air into the viv?
will the humidity stay high enough?
and will it cause problems with the lighting, because of the humidity from the outflow fan??


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

Laxman said:


> Question!
> say im building a plywood viv...
> say im going to top it with plexi glass...
> can i mount 2 of those small 1 inch fans in the top plexi glass?
> ...


1. I'd go with a glass top instead of acrylic because the acrylic will warp under the constant heat changes. 

2. With constant active ventilation you'll have a problem with keeping the humidity up. The only way you could maintain high humidity in a setup like that would be to either make a huge viv and run really small fans or put the viv in a room with really high ambient humidity.

3. Your lighting would probably be OK depending on how you make your hood, but its never recommended to expose the lighting directly to water and/or high humidity.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

capitale said:


> 1. I'd go with a glass top instead of acrylic because the acrylic will warp under the constant heat changes.
> 
> 2. With constant active ventilation you'll have a problem with keeping the humidity up. The only way you could maintain high humidity in a setup like that would be to either make a huge viv and run really small fans or put the viv in a room with really high ambient humidity.
> 
> 3. Your lighting would probably be OK depending on how you make your hood, but its never recommended to expose the lighting directly to water and/or high humidity.


1. yeah ive heard that i may have warping problems...but it would just be soooo much easier to cut lol

2. the viv is a reallly tall 20gall footprint is about 12x12 and height is around 36" i think, and the fans are probably the smallest i can find, being 1"...and would be situated right at the top..(but i guess...hot air rises, most moisture will escape through top

3. i might just use 2 pvc 90s and have them pointed outside the hood, so i wont have any moisture issues


----------

